# Greenup Sunday



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

What is considered a fishable guage level at greenup? I am going sunday, and from what it looks like, it will be fishable. If you guys have any other suggestions of location, let me know! I am going for sauger/eye.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Will probably see you there as I am planning going Sunday afternoon.Hope the water has cleared a little.
Jake


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sounds good. How is the forecast looking?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Now Mushijobah, you've seen me fish there in waders while on the sidewalk!! But Sun. is supposed be a fairly good day with just a chance of showers and the river will be at about 18 ft. Probably get some Saugers down at the rocks or around the beam.SLOW!!! You know what to use already so we won't go there. Good luck. I may stop by. Dave


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yea man hope to see you there! I'll be with a few buddies probably. Hopefully I bring the right tackle for some of those hybrids!


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

How'd you all do? I wanted to go but I had a few things to do today.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice day to fish,I had a good place on the rocks to fish from but didn't get a hit.Talked to several people who had the same kind of day.Did see a couple keepers caught and a few shorts but was a slow day for everyone.I am going back tomorrow and see if it will be better.
Jake


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

The river is going back up because of the snow melt. It's predicted to be over 21 feet by morning.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I did fairly well for the time I fished. 2 keepers, several other small ones for me. Met a nice guy (Jim) who is on this site periodicly. Thanks a bunch Jim! See you this spring for hybrid stripers!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You must have met "Sluggo". Great fisherman. Glad you had a little luck. I had to work.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Damn Dave wish we coulda casted a bit, I'll be down this April though. See ya then.


----------



## Trimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

The Greenup locks are about to get back to normal, reports I have heard are
fishing below the dam is getting better.. some people are say the fishing will get better as the weather gets colder..

The river is about three blocks from me.. I see it almost every day.. it has been high and almost un-fishable.. but its better now and I have seen someone fishing almost every day the last week or so..

Good Fishing
Trimmer


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes, it was fishable and now it's over... the river will be high and muddy for another two weeks minimum.


----------



## Trimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

yes I'm afraid you're right its raining here like crazy..


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

C'mon Phatty,, don't be so pessimistic!! It's only supposed to shoot up to 38' Sunday and start dropping again. Happens every winter on the Mighty Ohio. Just think about those Hybrids come April..In the meantime ,,go to the backwater at the marina above the dam or the KY. side of the dam.


----------



## PhattyB (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry if it's pessimistic, just seemed realistic. I'd be happy to be wrong and fishing ASAP.

April can't get here soon enough. On second thought, I'd trade rain now for a relatively dry April/May.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Daveo76 said:


> C'mon Phatty,, don't be so pessimistic!! It's only supposed to shoot up to 38' Sunday and start dropping again. Happens every winter on the Mighty Ohio. Just think about those Hybrids come April..In the meantime ,,go to the backwater at the marina above the dam or the KY. side of the dam.


Hey Dave, are you talking about Holiday Point Marina? If so, those are my stomping grounds! What's the word at the marina? I've been waiting for the crappie to move in... 

By the way, have you fished the slough? (the backwater by the Ohio Horsepark)


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I spent a lot of time at Holiday Point or Captains Cove as I think it was called when there were two. We used to set jugs out in the "pond" past the marina. That place was great for cats and turtles.

I have a fishing story from there. We had three nice turtles, two of them really large. On the way home we stopped to get gas to realize the turtles had all crawled out of the truck with the jugs still hooked to them! We went back to look for them thinking we'd see the jugs "walking" down the highway. but no such luck. Lesson learned...I was 16 at the time and it was 4:00am 

CW


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Never fished the Horse park. But yes, Holiday Point. I've been working every day and haven't had the chance to fish this year yet. Was just suggesting somewhere close to the dam.I imagine there would at least be some Crappies there. They always are, but you should be able to get some L M Bass and some Saugers too. Good to hear from you.


----------



## stumbo (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Daveo76,

Where's the fish! Looks like the river is on the rise again. I had hoped to get down to the water this weekend but looks like it may be a waste of time now.
Hope you not working too much but better now than when the wipers start.
Have you seen Sluggo lately?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No, I haven't seen anything but work and the insides of my eyelids, but I'm going to Georges next week to get a new Record ,maybe a rod and a few necessities. You recovered ok after the Meldahl cleanup??


----------



## fishron (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm going to have to meet you fellows. I live in Mount Gilead, Yes, that is in Ohio,. I will be heading for Eureka in April. Any of you fish there? Going for the wipers. I have been wanting to give it a go this Winter, But every time I get the urge, the water comes up about 20 feet. I am retired, so I will be waiting for a good day, once the water goes back down.


----------

